

I'm a DC-based geek visiting San Fran, CA. Anyone willing to show me around? - bisaram

Hey HN,<p>I'm a Washington D.C.-based geek visiting San Francisco, CA for Thanksgiving and an upcoming weekend. Would anyone local be willing to make me a company and show me around?<p>http://gplus.to/bisaram
======
mekarpeles
You should checkout Noisebridge and ask over their mailing list! I'm sure
someone would be happy to put you up for a few nights and show you around.

Noisebridge is around 17 1/2 and Mission. More info on their website. I'd
offer but our hacker house is currently overpacked as it is. If you have any
questions, feel free to email me mek@babolabs.com

~~~
bisaram
Oh, I forgot to mention I have a place to stay. Just looking for a company
and/or guide.

